# what is the best graphics card you have owned?



## shelbomb22 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey it is shelbomb22 just wanted to know what is the best graphics card you have owned?





btw i am new here and first post EVER! so yea


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 24, 2008)

AT THE TIME, it was Radeon 8500. This was a major upgrade to 7500, and it allowed me to play the first generation of FPS shooter genre on PC, like MOA, COD, SOF2, etc.

Yes, I have had faster cards, but the 8500 got me into 3D gaming.

It was probably also the most expensive card I ever bought.


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

the current card in my system, a Nvidia Geforce GTX260 core 216, that i overclocked myself to attain higher than GTX280 stock performance, on average.


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 24, 2008)

My 9800 Pro was the best card I ever owned. Lasted me forever and EASILY one of the best graphics cards ever produced and I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 24, 2008)

I loved my X800 XT PE

then again i went from a 9200 64mb to a x800 xt pe 256


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

my most loved card would have to be my BFG 6800 Ultra OC AGP 256.

got it a day after they hit Australia, and sat on that mound of performance for a long time


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm for the x850xt pe.  probably imho the best ati card ever.  the performance was incredible, and so was it's pricetag, bought the day it came out for 565.00 which was i believe the same as it's stock gpu clock, it oc'd nice, had awsome performance and gave me the ability to max out games like hl2/wow/doom3 with no problem.  i loved that card.


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta be the 9800GT that i won now.

Although i did buy a Voodoo 3 when they came out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 24, 2008)

Gotta say even tho my HD 3850 was my first high end card my 4850 is the best card I have ever owned.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 24, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'm for the x850xt pe.  probably imho the best ati card ever.  the performance was incredible, and so was it's pricetag, bought the day it came out for 565.00 which was i believe the same as it's stock gpu clock, it oc'd nice, had awsome performance and gave me the ability to max out games like hl2/wow/doom3 with no problem.  i loved that card.



got everyone beat so far but this guy...9800GX2, my current card.
The X850XT came out so flippin high, but wasnt there an X850XTX that came out $700?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 24, 2008)

Voodoo 3000

Lasted the longest.....


BUT I HAVE TO SAY

SLi 8800GT Palit cards are my 2ed....Just runs so damn nice.


I also liked CF 1950XTX just the 8800GT SLi just slammed it hard.


----------



## wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> got everyone beat so far but this guy...9800GX2, my current card.
> The X850XT came out so flippin high, but wasnt there an X850XTX that came out $700?



i think your thinking of the Platinum Edition, the X850XT PE

easy oc from XT speeds


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 24, 2008)

ATI Radeon X850 Pro. When combined with the Arctic Cooling ATI Silencer5, you actually had the option of three cards in 1. You could flash from Pro to XT to XT PE and back again. Reminded me of owning a Sports Car.


----------



## Grings (Dec 24, 2008)

9700pro, got it a few weeks after it came out and nothing could touch it for ages (9800 was quicker, but not enough to warrant replacing mine, and nvidia couldnt compete till the 6800 came out)

Second place would go to my 8800gts, i bought a 320mb, and it was a 640mb, i've had it nearly 2 years now, tried to replace it twice, but it keeps ending up back in my main rig (3870 dosent like anti aliasing, and briefly had an 8800gtx which died and the store had no more stock)


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2008)

I love my ole 8600 GTS it kept up with games fairly good until Crysis came out.  But then again when Crysis came out everything went down a notch.

I'm really enjoying being a ATI guy now.  My 3870x2 is far beyond what I need, but just right for my e-ego.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2008)

I think it's gonna be my 9800gt. It will be the best performing card I've ever had in relation to the period in time that I got it compared to other cards available at the time.


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2008)

ATi Powercolor 9800SE flashed to a pro.  My X800gto flashed into a X850XT comes in a close 2nd.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 24, 2008)

My favorite card would have to be a Sapphire x800xt. Flashed to a platinum edition, lots of fun.
The best card that I've owned is with out a doubt my current 4870x2. It's a beast!!!


----------



## Jeffredo (Dec 24, 2008)

8800 GTX.  I went from an AGP rig with an X850 XT to a new PC with the 8800 GTX.  It was like night and day.  Couldn't get over being able to max Oblivion for the first time.  It was like a new game.


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 24, 2008)

still love my 8800GTX


----------



## Bundy (Dec 24, 2008)

8800 Ultra, my current and first high end card. Runs a bit hot but it can do some work.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 24, 2008)

7900 GS, as the previous fastest GPU in my house was an ATI Rage 128 M, in my Dell laptop. Bought it in 2006, along with my current PC (it was prebuilt though).
My new PC (xmas!) will soon be benchmarked, OC'ed, and then benchmarked some more. The I'll see if my 9600 is worth the money I payed for it.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 24, 2008)

definitely the 4850, why? Because I upgraded from an ATI 9550 ... frankly it was jaw dropping which is why i bought a second one


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Gotta say even tho my HD 3850 was my first high end card my 4850 is the best card I have ever owned.



Agreed, i got one and its way better than my old radeon 7000 lol


----------



## J-Man (Dec 24, 2008)

My current one.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 24, 2008)

My 9600xt. It was the first "gaming card" I ever owned it kicked ass. All of the games I played were night and day difference from before. I still remember playing doom 3 and call of duty 2 on it. To bad the card died. The fan broke and I didnt think it was that big a deal. A few months later in the hot summer it was done for.

I am pretty happy with my current cards but I think its time to let them go soon.


----------



## zithe (Dec 24, 2008)

X1800XT. First card that let me play games without lag. Still using it until I get a more reliable PSU to run my 8800GTX. Poor thing is just sitting on my dresser.


----------



## G-wiz (Dec 24, 2008)

the best graphics card i've owned were 2 8500 GT OC in SLi it could play all the games i wanted back then


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 24, 2008)

*A tribute to 3dfx: Eight years out of business*

8 years ago just last week.....

"Today eight years ago the Internet was shocked by an announcement: 3dfx Interactive, producer of the legendary Voodoo graphics card, is closing down. On this anniversary we take a look at the history of 3dfx." 
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,670546/News/A_tribute_to_3dfx-_Eight_years_out_of_business/
I miss my Voodoo


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

My first card that was high end was an 8800gt. Best is 4870x2.


----------



## Swansen (Dec 24, 2008)

Kind of a double edged sword, but two 7950 GX2's ...... worst investment ever.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 24, 2008)

loved my x850xt pe, just not the price tag!

i scored ~7000 3dmark05 with it using my presscott  i still have it as a backup card


----------



## stefanels (Dec 24, 2008)

3DFx VooDoo3 2000 was a revelation back in '98


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2008)

ATi Radeon 9500 64MB Non Pro softmodded to an 8 pipe 9500 Pro. Mmmm .. those were the days .... 

Socket A Barton Core, AGP 8x, PC3200 ... 

Memories I've had with that rig.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2008)

My EVGA 7900GT.  My first high-performance card I ever owned.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 24, 2008)

Best card was the R480 X800GTO I got and modded to X850XTPE with a Zalman cooler.

A close second was watercooling and going pencil happy on my XFX 7600GT XXX's in SLI.

Favorite of all, the 9800GTX I have in now!


----------



## kysg (Dec 24, 2008)

best card?? 4850 it was one card I'll be satisfied with.  

2nd best x1600pro open box.  Ran like a champ.  No I couldn't play any thing at super high res.  but playing Fear at medium settings and allowing me to have shadows on was just enough for me.


----------



## Nick259 (Dec 24, 2008)

8800gt


----------



## rodneyhchef (Dec 24, 2008)

12mb voodoo2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 24, 2008)

My 4870x2. But had alot of goodies, 9800 Pro, x850 Pro, x1950Pro, and a 3870. Do you see the trend, one generation at a time (except 2xxx I missed that boat)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 24, 2008)

In terms of performance, 4870.  In terms of bang for buck, 8800gt.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2008)

what is lol 

8800 GTS 320 XXX
8800 ULTRA
8800 ULTRA XXX
GX2
GTX280 sc


----------



## Analog_Manner (Dec 24, 2008)

The best card I've ever owned was a BFG 8500gt 512mb.  Not high performing, but it was reliable and took a lot of crap.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 24, 2008)

1- nvidia g-force3 TI4600
2- Ati 8500
3- Ati X800xt


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 24, 2008)

I owned a defective GTX 280 which got RMA'd.  I then decided to wait for prices to drop and then the GTX 260 CORE 216 came out for an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2008)

ti4200 which i clocked past ti4800 speeds and used to outperform the FX5700 in another rig lol


----------



## toastem2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

the best i've ever had was an MSI Geforce 4 Ti4400. Bought that baby the week they launched. that card was in my gaming rig for almost 4 years before developers went with DX9 only codepaths and forced it's retirement.  I'll never forget the day a buddy bought his FX5700 ultra and all i had to do was OC my card from 275mhz (Stock) to 315mhz to outscore him in 3D mark 2001, 2003, and of course school him in Half-Life-2 benches.  That card still runs today on the original Socket A rig, nearly 6yrs old now, as a "old-school" console emulator box.


----------



## berwick53 (Dec 24, 2008)

the best card i own is a HD 3870 with 1Gb DDR5 - bought it as an upgrade from a nvidia 6800 GT with 256 DDR 3


----------



## btarunr (Dec 24, 2008)

GeForce 8800 GT, a true break-the-mould card. The card that started the "have it all for $200~300" madness in recent times.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 24, 2008)

Two EVGA 8800 Ultras. 
ASUS 3870x2
GTX 280

Those are the best I've owned. My favorite out of the list is my GTX 280, which I've decided to sell. The Ultras were probably the worst purchase due to the cost, but I made most of that back by selling them on ebay.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 24, 2008)

Creative Labs Riva TNT 16MB AGP. I fell in love with OpenGL when I got that card. It was amazing at the time.


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 24, 2008)

The best card I've owned...Probably my HD4850, just works, fast, and haven't had a problem with it. My old HD2900XT is runner up. Haven't been around long enough to use a 9700 Pro or anything


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Best card was the R480 X800GTO I got and modded to X850XTPE with a Zalman cooler.
> 
> A close second was watercooling and going pencil happy on my XFX 7600GT XXX's in SLI.
> 
> Favorite of all, the 9800GTX I have in now!



funny, is that a connect3D card or sapphire card?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Best card was the R480 X800GTO I got and modded to X850XTPE with a Zalman cooler.
> 
> A close second was watercooling and going pencil happy on my XFX 7600GT XXX's in SLI.
> 
> Favorite of all, the 9800GTX I have in now!



Didn't I buy that X800GTO from you?


----------



## will (Dec 24, 2008)

The X1900XT was probably my favourite card overall, I loved it! When I replaced it with an 8800GT the performance difference was actually not that great. My old 9800SE would probably have been my favourite but it wouldnt mod to a 9800 pro :shadedshu...


----------



## Melvis (Dec 24, 2008)

With all the computers here it would be the 4850, but me personally..........none, all the GPU's ive had over the yrs ive never payed for, i have sceemed them all hehe  MX 440, FX5700, 7600GT, 8600GT, and the current 3850 got them all for free, the 3850 is a "loan" a very long time loan lol

The next card i get i will pay for, i think


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 24, 2008)

My favorite card of all time?  The 3870x2.  This won the battle between HD3xxx series vs the NV8xxx series (this being after the HD2xxx series had already been beaten by the NV8xxx series.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> My 9800 Pro was the best card I ever owned. Lasted me forever and EASILY one of the best graphics cards ever produced and I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me.



yup Sapphire radeon (Atlantis) 9800Pro XT core


----------



## pagalms (Dec 24, 2008)

My current


----------



## EviLZeD (Dec 24, 2008)

My best card was the 7950gx2 when they came out was waaay too expensive though


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 25, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Didn't I buy that X800GTO from you?



Yes sir you did!


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 25, 2008)

That card was a beast

Lucky I got such a deal on that, bought it right after my x1950 died. It was that or another pos



3870x2 said:


> funny, is that a connect3D card or sapphire card?



It was a Sapphire


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 25, 2008)

rodneyhchef said:


> 12mb voodoo2



I wanted that one sooooo bad, but could not swing the cash. I think I had to settle on the 8mb.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 25, 2008)

I want to imagine all of u playing 2008 games with ur "best graphics card you have owned" from now on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Best Card i owned, ATI Radeon 9700 Pro AIW

Card before that Hercules 3D Prophet 2 GTS Pro

Current Card is in my Machine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> My 9800 Pro was the best card I ever owned. Lasted me forever and EASILY one of the best graphics cards ever produced and I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me.



Ah, my 9800 Pro 128 was a great card. The stability of that card was rock solid, even with a high overclock. The day I cracked the core with an aftermarket cooler was a sad day This pic is a fitting tribute to her memory.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 25, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> I want to imagine all of u playing 2008 games with ur "best graphics card you have owned" from now on.



Best was the op's post term,...not fastest.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 25, 2008)

The card that got me into 3D Gaming...
The ATI Radeon 7200GT All-In-Wonder 32MB 128bit DDR AGP 4x.
It was an OC'd R100 based GPU.. (220Mhz Core Clock, 220Mhz Mem (440Mhz DDR) )
I loved that card so much, still works to this day although the memory is starting to wear out I think.. in some games it artifacts (like Call of Duty 2, which it can handle @ 1280x1024 2xAA, "high" Textures...)... I even tried it at 1080i and it netted me roughly 6-8 FPS in general play and 11-13FPS staring at the ground. ;-)


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Dec 25, 2008)

*Gpu*

The best one I have owned is the one I currently own...  Sapphire Radeon 4870 (512 MB).  However, within the next few weeks I will upgrade to either 4870x2 or a GTX 295, depending on where nVidia chooses to price that beast.  또봐.


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 25, 2008)

loving my 4850 now
 but my x1950 pro did me proud

hell it even ran crysis on high settings on a 17" moniter
at about 25fps

these are the only cards iv had


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 26, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> My 9800 Pro was the best card I ever owned. Lasted me forever and EASILY one of the best graphics cards ever produced and I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me.



I do agree ! .....My ATi 9800Pro 256mb  was my 1st card that truly let me experience a high level of 3D graphics. It's ran beautiful to this very day. I installed it in my wife's computer about 4 years ago and it's still running great.....Loved that card !........

**+*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 26, 2008)

3870


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 26, 2008)

current: x1650 pro ... As of monday probably... sapphire hd4870 512


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 26, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, my 9800 Pro 128 was a great card. The stability of that card was rock solid, even with a high overclock. The day I cracked the core with an aftermarket cooler was a sad day This pic is a fitting tribute to her memory.





**+*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 26, 2008)

not sure really, either the 9800gx2 I had or my current card, a gtx260. The gx2 had higher maximun FPS, but the 260 has a higher minimum FPS.


----------



## DarkMatter (Dec 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Voodoo 3000
> 
> Lasted the longest.....
> 
> ...



+1001 for the Voodoo 3000. That's by far the card that lasted more and the performance was incredible. It also lasted a lot in a time when games improved a lot more than today with each new game IMO. I was able to play UT2003 with that card and still looked incredibly well. Everything for the equivalent to 200 euros. WIN. 

9700 Pro lasted a lot too, but costed way more and you had to lower the settings more, and I never owned one . Probably the 8800GTX will become the best one in this category in a year or two, but I neither ever had one. Maybe the 8800 GT can make the cut too IDK, ask me in 2 years.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 26, 2008)

The thread title is kind of stupid because everyone should say "current one" haha.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2008)

Has to be my latest, the 1gb Sapphire 4870. No great surprise really, each new generation is almost always better than the last. I returned my old 512mb reference 4870 cos the idle temp of 77c was pissing me off, although it played fine. But since going to a full HD monitor the 1gb framebuffer really helps, and as a bonus my idle has dropped to 50c in a warm room, and Crysis is now no problem at 1920x1080 DX10 V.High.


----------



## technicks (Dec 26, 2008)

Mmmm. It would be the Asus 8800 GTS 512. Very nice card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Has to be my latest, the 1gb Sapphire 4870. No great surprise really, each new generation is almost always better than the last. I returned my old 512mb reference 4870 cos the idle temp of 77c was pissing me off, although it played fine. But since going to a full HD monitor the 1gb framebuffer really helps, and as a bonus my idle has dropped to 50c in a warm room, and Crysis is now no problem at 1920x1080 DX10 V.High.



ever think to change the TIM and make sure the HS was seated fully.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I did that to my 3870 and it made little difference. My 4870 was one of the first batch of reference cards with the crappy BIOS that ran the fan at 20%. Sure, I could turn the fan up to 35% and knock 15c off the idle, but it was too noisy for me at that speed. The new 1gb card has a totally different cooler, and in fact CCC says the fan is at 0% at idle (although Rivatuner says 900 odd RPM). Have checked and it does go up to 16% occasionally during gaming, and the max I've seen is 65c under load.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2008)

well when you buy the fastest card its gonna be a little noisy, thats why you either buy a aftermarket cooler or buy the next card down from that.


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2008)

Not really, the 1GB 4870 is higher end than the 512mb one, and is virtually silent at idle whilst running at least 27c cooler at idle. The real moral of the story is not to buy the first card on the market, wait for the foibles to be ironed out. IMHO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2008)

In most cases with performance anything it's going to get louder the faster you go. You can do what you can buy the best cooling parts, but in the end the best performance stuff is most likely going to be louder. And if it isn't it would be if you cranked up that fan speed and cooled your product better. Thats the name of the game when it comes to performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 26, 2008)

applies to everything actually, just like the first Year Model Revamp of a Series of vehicles, aka 2000 or 2006, which would i pick?


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hate to piss on your arguement , but no, it doesn't always apply, especially when it comes to vehicles. VW Golf GTI mk1 pisses all over the latest model in terms of performance. My Suzuki Bandit 1200 2004 has slightly less power than the first Bandit 1200 too.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 26, 2008)

The best card ever is the 8800GTX; why? its two+ years old and can still kick it with a 9800GTX!

What card can you find that's that old that can deal with the 9800GTX?  I don't know of any.


Best card for price/performance has to go to the 8800GT, no card as ever offered so much bang-for-your-buck....I'm sure it pissed people off that their 640mb 8800GTS was being beat by a card that on release cost less than the GTS did and had _only_ 512mb of vRAM but still managed to deal with the GTS...I feel sorry for those people who paid big money for the GTS not too long before the 8800GT came out lol


----------



## DarkMatter (Dec 26, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> no card as ever offered so much bang-for-your-buck....



Voodoo 3000, Geforce Ti4200, 6600 GT, 9700 pro (once it was older and cheaper), X1950 pro...


----------



## pabloc74 (Dec 26, 2008)

8800gtx on sli


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 27, 2008)

8800 GT SLI. Very proud of owning one.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 27, 2008)

My most memorable card is my Gigabyte 7600GS 256mb AGP.
Reason being is the card I had before was a ATi 9550 128mb.

Best card I've owned is the Sapphire HD4850


----------



## von kain (Dec 27, 2008)

diammond 3dfx voodoo2 with 8 mb ram!!!!!the best video card manufacture ever..


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 27, 2008)

mine would be the Asus x800xtpe then i would say my x1950pro's in xfire


----------



## MadClown (Dec 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> My 9800 Pro was the best card I ever owned. Lasted me forever and EASILY one of the best graphics cards ever produced and I'm sure a lot of people will agree with me.



Agreed, the Vodoo 2 is a close second.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Still useable by todays standards.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2008)

Best card ever was my Voodoo 3 3000 PCI. Sucker had it all and lasted forever. In terms of value, performance.and readability.


----------



## shelbomb22 (Dec 28, 2008)

J-Man said:


> The thread title is kind of stupid because everyone should say "current one" haha.


            no what if some one had a ton of gpu's and only liked 1 mr self centered


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 28, 2008)

shelbomb22 said:


> no what if some one had a ton of gps and only liked 1 mr self centered



I agree.....this should be about any GPU someone has owned, currently or in the past, that they feel has really stood out for them in terms of quality and performance. Regardless of it's age.

For me, it has to be my Radean 9800Pro 256mg card....and I've owned a few very goods ones since then (Radean X800TX PE, eVGA 7900GTX(very nice card), FOXCONN 8800GTX OC'ed and currently my ASUS HD 4870 775/950(awesome performance).

But for all those since, that 9800Pro really impressed me for what it was and still is (have it running in my wife's computer) and it still runs great !.........

**+*


----------



## wiak (Dec 28, 2008)

the first DX9 i got teh 9800 PRO 128MB


----------



## Graogrim (Dec 28, 2008)

The original 3DFX Voodoo card. At the time it defined the high end. I had the Diamond model clocked at 50 MHz, a whole 5 MHz over the standard spec for the chipset.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 29, 2008)

I had tons of fun with my old 6600gt ddr3 version, lol. 

Also enjoyed the 1800xl, I thought it was a beast, but I was gaming at 1024x7** when I owned, so I had oblivion settings cranked up and was like, you dont need to SLI 7900GT to max out Oblivion 

Obviously the fastest card I've owned to date was the 2900xt, it was neck to neck on benchies with my bro's 3870...well overclocked that is with the HighPowered vaccum maxed out, cause it ran hotter than hell..


----------



## Bytor (Dec 29, 2008)

a pair of Visiontek 4870's, but my Sapphire 3870x2 was a very close second...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's definately a toss-up betwen my XFX 7900GS AGP that died on me in the middle of a game (Very sad day in my life, I had to replace it with a FX5200 during RMA) and the card that XFX sent me to replace it, a XFX 9600GT (2nd edition) I loved the 9600GT so much that I actually hopped onto newegg and bough an identical match to it, sad part is they sent me a 1st edition 
Since I've moved on from my 9600GT SLI the love for those cards has grown.


----------



## jamupnorth (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually every one that i have purchased as an upgrade has been better (4850 for now)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It's definately a toss-up betwen my XFX 7900GS AGP that died on me in the middle of a game (Very sad day in my life, I had to replace it with a FX5200 during RMA) and the card that XFX sent me to replace it, a XFX 9600GT (2nd edition) I loved the 9600GT so much that I actually hopped onto newegg and bough an identical match to it, sad part is they sent me a 1st edition
> Since I've moved on from my 9600GT SLI the love for those cards has grown.



so your not happy with the 9800?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 29, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so your not happy with the 9800?



I am, I'm just not completely in love with it like I was the 7900GS and the 9600GT


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2008)

ouch, well just recall its a low power 8800 is all, sort of like the 2900 vs 3800, same with the 3800 drawing way less power.


----------



## cocacolaman (Dec 29, 2008)

I also bought the Voodoo 3 when they came out and that lasted for years, then the next best was my ATI 9800 Pro lasted again for years.  Upgraded to the GeForce 7600 which I have now about 3 years ago, love it cause of the 1gb memory onboard and bought for 90$ for HD viewing with the HD output to my HD tv it's awesome for watching movies, but I do plan to upgrade from that to a 
GeForce 9800 GTX in the next few weeks, cause the prices have really come down.


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 30, 2008)

The best card I ever had was a Connect 3D X1900XT 512mb bought it for 410$ of newegg. The previous card I was using was a 9550 256mb so there was a huge difference.


----------



## ThorAxe (Dec 31, 2008)

The 8800GTX woulkd have to be the best for it's time. The GeForce 2 Ultra gave good service while the X1900XTX was decent.

12mb Voodoo 2's in SLI were great for Quake 3.


----------



## mjbond (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta say that my best card is this MSI HD4830 OC edition I have now.   It runs cool(less than 40C loaded when OC'ed from 585/900 stock to 700/1100) and as stated it OC's like a monster and its very conservative on power consumption and only requires a 450w PS with single slot solutions or 550w with crossfire configs. Plays everything I can throw at it at highest settings@1680x1050 ,with Crysis being the exception (runs Crysis on high settings at the same resolution)
The best 125 bucks Ive ever spent !


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 9, 2009)

My current HD4870X2, ofcourse 

Although the greatest leaps were from a P4 with a 7800GT to a Q6600 with a 8800GTS 640Mb, and before that from an Athlon XP with a GeForce 440MX to said P4.

The last upgrade from a 8800GT SLI setup to the HD4870X2 wasn't as dramatic, but hey, I love my AA - Even in Crysis


----------



## KainXS (Jan 12, 2009)

the 9800PRO, my fav card


----------



## Stearic (Jan 12, 2009)

My favorite card ever was the original GeForce 256 32MB that I bought way back in January of 2000. Oooh how I loved that card...playing Q3 and UT99 with the visuals turned (no AA at the time IIRC!) up at 1024x768 on my 17" monitor and a PIII 500MHz system. That was my first 'serious' video card and it served me well for a long time until I upgraded to a Visiontek GeForce 2. 

After that, the best card I've owned is my current - an XFX black edition Core 216 GTX260.

Roughly, GeForce 256 > GTX260 > 7800GT > 8800GT > the rest as far as my attachment towards these silicon lifeforms is concerned


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 12, 2009)

had alot of cards i still have very fond memorys of.

Voodoo Rush(the good ver with decent 3d chip not the crap ver)
rendition v2200 8mb
TNT2ultra(was a beast!!!)
gf1(had a gf2gts as well but dont got the fond memorys i do from my first true gpu)
Radeon 9600 256mb
Radeon 9800se hard moded to true pro at higer then xt clocks(power color model)
Radeon x800pro vivo flash moded to x800xt pe(still have it!!!)
x1900xt/xtx card flashed with toxic bios

currently have a 8800gts 512mb at higher then 9800gtx clocks, nice card but cant say its one of the best cards i have had, to many rma issues(8800gt's) and driver issues early on(damn YV12 color space issues!!!) 

most are fixed now, and i love having physx support, but....still would rather havea 4850/4870 to be honest.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 12, 2009)

Loved my Voodoo5 5500
Loved my 9800XT flashed from Pro
Loved my X850XT
Loved my x1950XTX
Loved my 8800GT

Most love for my current 9800GX2. 

There were more....but not worthy of mentioning.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 12, 2009)

i lost my love for 3dfx when they bought stb and stoped selling their chips to 3rd party card makers, once they did that, the price went UP UP UP, and they started saying stuff like "nobody needs 32bit color" 

3dfx commited Seppuku/Hara-kiri

Oh i did forget a VERY NICE card I had that i still wish had gotten a successor 

the KyroII, that little card was a beast!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 12, 2009)

until tomorrow i'd say the best/most liked that i've had is my 3 gtx260's.

im sure tomorrow i'll love my 2 gtx295's though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 12, 2009)

HIS IceQ 2 Turbo 850XT PE and that VERY old STB Velocity 128!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 12, 2009)

9800gx2, 7900gs.


----------



## postumus (Jan 12, 2009)

my riva 128!


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 12, 2009)

fx 5200 = best

but really, 4850 = best.


----------



## CyberMan969 (Jan 14, 2009)

My current ones:  a pair of XFX 9600 GT with 700/1000/1750 default core/ram/shader.  Their cores can take some serious hammering.  Managed to get them stable all the way up to 900/1030/2250 using AtiTool.  Look at my post here for pictures:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1151934#post1151934


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 17, 2009)

maybe my faulty 9800GT 

but since I didn't have the chance to prove it, my current 8800GTS, performs better than my past HD3850 256MB.

But I also put in a high place my first vga, a MSI 9550 from ati, I was after a FX5200, lucky I puck up the ATi (the FX5200 was out of stock).


----------



## Homeless (Jan 17, 2009)

Sadly it's either the geforce 6800nu or a radeon 4550.  Not sure which one is faster


----------



## insider (Jan 17, 2009)

Radeon Rage Fury Pro, what a POS dual core graphics card, didn't even work in windows 2K, ATI failed to deliver a driver that would work on anything beyond Windows 98.

My Radeon 9800 Pro was a legendary purchase that lasted well beyond its expected life cycle of 18-24 months. 

I still have an old heavily clocked X1950GT running that could play all the latest games at max detail on a 17" display, only Crysis struggles.


The best modifiable card was my nv 6800LE, I managed to unlock all 16/16 pipelines and all the shaders via bios mod (thanks to rivatuner), heavily overvolted and overclocked to the hilt it surpassed a 6800GT, it would be equivalent to unlocking a 320 stream processor HD-4670 into a full 800 stream processor card beating a stock 4850.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 17, 2009)

insider said:


> Radeon Rage Fury Pro, what a POS dual core graphics card, didn't even work in windows 2K, ATI failed to deliver a driver that would work on anything beyond Windows 98.
> 
> My Radeon 9800 Pro was a legendary purchase that lasted well beyond its expected life cycle of 18-24 months.
> 
> ...




wrong, the rage fury MAXX was the dual chip gfx card that had NO decent driver support at any time in its life.


----------



## insider (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm you are right, it was the Rage Fury MAXX I had, what a waste of money!


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jan 17, 2009)

if u still had it, i know a guy who would have bought it hes into building vintage machiens for people and himself(to play old games as they where ment to be played on orignaly period hardware.....)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

hands down... my 2 gtx295's have to be the best ever. SOOOOO smooth and amazing.


----------



## Weer (Jan 17, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> hands down... my 2 gtx295's have to be the best ever. SOOOOO smooth and amazing.



Aren't they a big waste with that size of a monitor?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

what size? 24"? no. i bench. not game.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1160711&postcount=1407


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> what size? 24"? no. i bench. not game.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1160711&postcount=1407



no 40K?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2009)

not YET. i did manage 38953 today but im holding out for 40k


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 17, 2009)

while i love my GTX 280 and im still getting used to her, i will in my history of graphics cards, my 8800GT would have to be the best ive ever had. I took it from a stock cooler on a KO edition, to a modified lapped heatsink for the card, and then i super cooled the air coming into it by using a 140mm fan blowing into a cone that then forced more air into the card then the fan could suck it in, card ran 760 on the core,  Managed about 48fps in crysis demo, never had issues with choppy game play till GTA IV. my card just couldn't push what i wanted it to do. So i eventually upgraded to the GTX 280, because it was about time.

But this is not the end of my story. My beloved 8800GT will be cold storage until my trading computer is put together, then her might and power will be shown again.


----------



## juan adames (Jan 19, 2009)

My first card was a bfg880gt and still running like new,in wich I just -
replaced with a BFG-Gtx295.

          gotto love that lifetime warranty!


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (Jan 23, 2009)

My 8800GT!!


----------



## tofu (Jan 23, 2009)

My fav must've been the 5950 ultra LOL. I actually had two of these babies, had a gigabyte gv-n595u-256v and an asus v9980 ultra. Bought the asus after I accidentally ripped out the pcb trace my vr was attached to. I had a 9800pro at the time, but I found the 5950's THAT much more fun to mod, clock and bench


----------



## kiriakost (Jan 23, 2009)

My first  3D  card  world wide   

*Diamond Viper V330 AGP   chip : NVIDIA RIVA 128 .. *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riva_128
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/review-agp-graphic-cards,38-5.html

This card had scream first in the planet .... *Let the 3D games begin !!* (1997) 

Next buy was Voodoo2 add on ,  then got Voodoo3 ...Next Radeon 9600 series.. then MSI 6800GT , and today  HD3850 . 

All of them, i had love them,  the same .  

In 10 years from now i will move to PCIe


----------



## quasar923 (Jan 23, 2009)

i really liked my x850xt 256mb but my 4850 i have now is sickkkkkk.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.visiontek.com/products/cards/retail/2400PRO_PCI.html

The !!!!!BEAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## hat (Jan 23, 2009)

you're just lookin to get flamed arent you? heh


----------



## Duffman (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, the last one I bought!  Which right now is the Sapphire 4870 1gb with heatpipe cooler.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 23, 2009)

My current card which is a Sapphire 4850...easily beats out my ATI 9600 pro


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 23, 2009)

First I had a Diamond Viper V330 (or 300), but I never really "experienced" that card...

Best card for it's place in time was my Geforce 2 MX400. I bought that for my first self-built rig and it rocked at the time. Passive = silent!

After that, I got a piece of crap Club3D Geforce 5900XT, which essentially lead to me not buying Club3D products anymore. You'll also see I switched to ATi after that experience.
The card was bought on budget and crapped out on games within a few months. It just couldn't handle the games of that time anymore.

Next step was a second-hand x800 Pro, which lasted for less than a year due to me getting a job (hence more money )
Was a good card even though I broke a fanblade off the stock cooler  and it still worked...

Last year, I bought my current system with a passive HD3450, which did beat the x800 in raw performance, but soon proved to be nothing for gaming. Sold it really fast  Was good for HD video though, so it ranks above the 5900XT.

Then I got a HD3870, which is currently still serving me very well, plus being hugely overclockable. First card I put an aftermarket cooler on (VF1000-LED) too.

So, my top of owned cards in regard for time:
- Geforce 2 MX400
- (Current)HD3870
- x800 Pro
- HD3450
- Geforce 5900XT


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

My current 8800GT OC Edition


----------

